# 30% aller Server "liegen im Koma"



## Jimini (25. Juni 2015)

Einer von der Stanford University in Kooperation mit der Anthesis Group veröffentlichten Studie zufolge machen 30% aller Server nichts anderes als zu idlen. Ausgehend von einer Stichprobe von fast 4000 untersuchten Serversystemen kommen Jonathan Koomey und Jon Taylor zu dem Schluss, dass 30% aller Server in den letzten sechs Monaten weder Informationen bereitgestellt noch von Clients zu nutzende Dienste ausgeführt haben.

Die Autoren beziehen sich hierbei (vermutlich) auf Systeme in Unternehmens-Rechenzentren, wo sie nicht nur selbst Strom verbrauchen, sondern auch aufwändige Kühlungs- und Infrastrukturgerätschaften erforderlich machen, welche zusätzliche Energie benötigen. So identifizierte schon vor drei Jahren eine Studie des Uptime Instituts ganze 20.000 Server, die sich in einem solchen "Komazustand" befinden - diese abzuschalten, würde nicht nur direkt 5 Megawatt Energie einsparen, sondern auch weitere 4 MW für Kühlungs- und Infrastrukturmaßnahmen.
Viele Rechenzentren sind somit absolut überdimensioniert. Dies wird auch durch eine 2008 von McKinsey veröffentlichte Studie untermauert, derzufolge die Auslastung in solchen Rechenzentren selten 6% übersteigt.

Ausgehend von einer Schätzung, welche von rund 36 Millionen Servern weltweit ausgeht, drehen Koomey und Taylor zufolge rund 10 Millionen Server Däumchen.

Link zum Artikel auf heise.de

Eigener Kommentar:
Ich habe "enterprise data center" so interpretiert, dass es hier nicht um Rechenzentren von Hostern geht, sondern um die von Unternehmen, welche die Serverfarmen für ihre eigenen betrieblichen Prozesse benötigen. Ganz klar wird dies in der Studie leider nicht herausgestellt. Für diese Interpretation spricht auch, dass die Server in Unternehmen einmal angeschafft werden und dann "nur noch" Strom verbrauchen. Ein bei einem Hoster gemietetes System hingegen kostet den Kunden deutlich mehr als nur den Strom, weswegen die Anzahl brachliegender Systeme hier deutlich niedriger sein dürfte.
Auch muss man bei der Verwendung von sieben Jahre alten Zahlen vorsichtig sein - ich vermute, dass der Anteil der virtualisierten Systeme seitdem zugenommen hat, was eine  effizientere Energienutzung nach sich ziehen dürfte.
Dennoch zeigen die Hochrechnungen, dass Unternehmen hier hohe Summen verpulvern, welche keinen nennenswerten Mehrwert bringen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2015)

30% hört sich gar nicht so viel an, hätte mit mehr als 50% gerechnet.
Dienen diese Überkapazitäten nicht großteils dafür Stoßzeiten abzufangen?


----------



## Azzteredon (25. Juni 2015)

Stoßzeiten abfangen schön und gut. Aber wenn die Systeme meistens nicht über 6% Auslastung gehen hat das nichts mit Stoßzeiten abfangen zu tun.

Vermutlich saß jemand aus dem PCGH Forum bei der Planung solcher Rechenzentren, und wollte einfach mal mit Über-Hardware arbeiten [emoji38]


----------



## Jimini (25. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube weniger, dass diese Überdimensionierung anhand rationaler Überlegungen geplant wurde. Vielleicht läuft es so ab:
- Rechenzentrum braucht mehr Kapazität
- die RZ-Verantwortlichen skizzieren die Anforderungen absichtlich zu hoch, um ein stärkeres Argument in der Hand zu haben
- Rechenzentrum bekommt Geld
- Rechenzentrum schafft das dickstmögliche System an
Wobei man hier natürlich quantitativ an die Sache rangehen muss, in dem Fall holt sich das RZ dann halt zehn Systeme, von denen aber nur drei wirklich benötigt werden.

Ich habe schon Admins erlebt, bei denen mich das keinesfalls wundern würde, wenn möglichst dicke Systeme beschafft werden, nur um irgendein Ego zu streicheln.

MfG Jimini


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2015)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Verantwortlichen in einigen Unternehmen oftmals gar nicht wissen, wie die erforderliche Hardware sinnvoll dimensioniert werden sollte. Da wird das Budget im Zweifel lieber vollständig ausgereizt und die dickste Hardware bestellt, um so "auf Nummer sicher" zu gehen. 

Ich habe bei Kunden schon völlig überdimensionierte dedizierte Server gesehen, die lediglich dafür bestimmt sind, einmal im Monat ein Backup im einstelligen GB-Bereich entgegenzunehmen und auf der Platte zu speichern. Für den Rest der Zeit verbrennen die Dinger einfach nur Geld. Das ist zwar ein Extrem- aber sicher kein Einzelfall.


----------



## Jimini (25. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Verantwortlichen in einigen Unternehmen oftmals gar nicht wissen, wie die erforderliche Hardware sinnvoll dimensioniert werden sollte. Da wird das Budget im Zweifel lieber vollständig ausgereizt und die dickste Hardware bestellt, um so "auf Nummer sicher" zu gehen.


Eben. In Unternehmen wird erschreckend selten langfristig gedacht und geplant. Lieber heute viel Geld ausgeben und dafür dann 10 Jahre Ruhe haben.


> Ich habe bei Kunden schon völlig überdimensionierte dedizierte Server gesehen, die lediglich dafür bestimmt sind, einmal im Monat ein Backup im einstelligen GB-Bereich entgegenzunehmen und auf der Platte zu speichern. Für den Rest der Zeit verbrennen die Dinger einfach nur Geld.


Ja, bei vielen überwiegt leider noch die Vorstellung "Server = extrem leistungsfähige Hardware"  
Dass heutzutage jeder Router einen Server darstellt (und für sehr viele Anwendungen im Privatbereich absolut ausreicht!), verstehen viele leider noch nicht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Thaurial (25. Juni 2015)

Es sind mMn auch oft die Softwwarehersteller, die entweder auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen, oder nicht einschätzen könenn wie ihre Software beim Kunden skaliert.

Hab schon sehr ofter erlebt, dass der Fachbereich mit den Anforderungen ankam und wenn man den Server hinterher betrachtet hat nichtmal 10% der Leistung benötigt wurden.

Aber 30% halte ich auch für zu gering. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Systeme auch nur von 8-17 Uhr benötigt werden und das an 5 Tagen die Woche. Noch etwas Backup am WE und/oder Abends.. Aber ich denke da sind mehr als 30% drin.


----------



## Jimini (25. Juni 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Aber 30% halte ich auch für zu gering. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Systeme auch nur von 8-17 Uhr benötigt werden und das an 5 Tagen die Woche. Noch etwas Backup am WE und/oder Abends.. Aber ich denke da sind mehr als 30% drin.


Wie gesagt - die 30% beziehen sich auf Systeme, die *in den letzten sechs Monaten* keinen Client bedient haben. Natürlich gibt es da noch deutlich mehr Einsparpotential, wenn man sich etwa anschauen würde, an welchen Wochentagen und zu welchen Zeiten die Kisten mal gebraucht werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2015)

Dann sollte man diese 30% am besten abschalten und so können die Rechenzentren Geld sparen.  Aber ich bezweifle das dies geschehen wird weil man auf der sicheren Seite sein will wenn sie doch mal gebraucht werden.


----------



## Thaurial (25. Juni 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - die 30% beziehen sich auf Systeme, die *in den letzten sechs Monaten* keinen Client bedient haben. Natürlich gibt es da noch deutlich mehr Einsparpotential, wenn man sich etwa anschauen würde, an welchen Wochentagen und zu welchen Zeiten die Kisten mal gebraucht werden.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Ja stimmt, das hatte ich beim lesen der übrigen Beiträge schonwieder verdrängt.

Wie Du bereits erwähnt hast, die Virtualisierung wirkt dem stark entgegen, ich kenne aber Bereich in denen keine Virtualisierung erwünscht ist. Der Sektor ist aber eher die Ausnahme.

Bei den Kisten hört es sich schon eher nach Systemem an die mal vor ewigen Zeiten für z.b Buchhaltung benötigt worden und sich niemand traut die Dinger mal komplett aususchalten. Entweder aus Angst sie starten nicht mehr, oder weil man einfach kein OK vom Verantworklichen bekommt..

So oder so - ich denke jedes Rechenzentrum wird anders verwaltet und überall steckt Potential. Das auszureizen würde auch Geld & Zeit kosten..


----------



## L0calHorst (25. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es auch Redundanzsysteme, die auf den Ausfall eines anderen Systems warten, gibt? Natürlich machen die Kisten dann fast gar nichts außer heiße Luft. Sowas kann man dann auch noch auf Rechenzentrumsebene treiben. Das nennt sich dann Georedundanz und im Extremfall idled da das komplette RZ.


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2015)

Klar, nur wird das nur einen kleinen Teil ausmachen, denn solche redundanten Systeme, die durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben, sind eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.


----------



## L0calHorst (25. Juni 2015)

Kommt wohl auf die Branche an. Bei uns ist das die Regel. Und wir betreiben mehrere RZ.


----------



## Jimini (25. Juni 2015)

L0calHorst schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es auch Redundanzsysteme, die auf den Ausfall eines anderen Systems warten, gibt?


Aber bei so einem Setup hat man dann doch zumindest Heartbeat-Instanzen, welche Daten mit den Primärsystemen austauschen, oder? Dies würde ja dann der "Koma"-Definition in der Studie widersprechen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2015)

L0calHorst schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auf die Branche an. Bei uns ist das die Regel. Und wir betreiben mehrere RZ.


Wir betreiben auch Server an mehreren Standorten, teils auch redundant, aber "Ihr" und "wir" sind nicht die Regel.  Ich kenne keine Zahlen aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass der Anteil der weltweit redundant ausgelegten Server nur einen Bruchteil ausmacht.

Dieses Szenario ist damit aber vermutlich auch nicht gemeint. Hier geht es eher um die Server, die tatsächlich gar nichts machen und nicht mal als Fallback dienen (dann hätten sie ja zumindest eine sinnvolle Aufgabe).


----------



## Thaurial (25. Juni 2015)

L0calHorst schrieb:


> Kommt wohl auf die Branche an. Bei uns ist das die Regel. Und wir betreiben mehrere RZ.



Redundanz spielt auch bei uns eine sehr große Rolle. Aber ausreichend dimensioniert erhalten die "backup" Systeme innerhlab von 6 Monaten schonmal einen Client request via Loadbalancer.

Daher Redundanz = ja
mehr als 6 Monate idle = nein



Jimini schrieb:


> Aber bei so einem Setup hat man dann doch zumindest Heartbeat-Instanzen, welche Daten mit den Primärsystemen austauschen, oder? Dies würde ja dann der "Koma"-Definition in der Studie widersprechen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



also einen Hearbeat zw Server A und Server B würde ich auch nicht wirklich als Client Request einstufen, oder was meintest Du?


----------



## shadie (25. Juni 2015)

Kann ich auch echt nicht nachvollziehen.
Es gibt da doch immer mittel und Wege solche Backupsysteme zu automatisieren.

Selbst ich daheim achte bei meinem Homeserver auf den Energieverbrauch.
Daher ist bei mir Lightsout installiert.

Damit kann ich dann bestimmen wann der Server angehen soll.
- Wenn sich ein bestimmter PC einschaltet
- Wenn ich Ihn per Tool auf einem PC gestartet habe
- vom Handy aus starten

Das gleiche gilt dann fürs runterfahren
- Per Handy
- Automatisch wenn kein einziger PC im Netz aktiv ist (variabel einstellbar nach wie vielen Minuten der Server in den Standby gehen soll)

Das ist ganz praktisch.
Am Arbeitslappi und aufm Spiele PC starte ich Ihn per Mausklick und nicht automatisch.
Am HTPC startet der Server dann automatisch, da habe ich ja dann eh die Absicht Musik abzuspielen vom Server.


Solche Lösungen kann man zu 100% auch in Unternehmen einsetzen und damit ordentlich Strom sparen.



Oder von Anfang an halt kleiner planen.
Wenn ich das schon höre "wir planen für die nächsten 10 Jahre".
Wer weiß was in den kommenden 10 Jahren in der hardwarewelt passiert.
Eventuell leistet dann ein Server so viel wie 10?!


----------



## L0calHorst (25. Juni 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Redundanz spielt auch bei uns eine sehr große Rolle. Aber ausreichend dimensioniert erhalten die "backup" Systeme innerhlab von 6 Monaten schonmal einen Client request via Loadbalancer.
> 
> Daher Redundanz = ja
> mehr als 6 Monate idle = nein
> ...




Redundanz ungleich Lastenverteilung. Soll heißen, da muss es keinen LB geben und der Redundanzserver hört tatsächlich nie was vom Client.

Die Heartbeatsache sehe ich auch so 



Mittlerweile dürfte Redundanz die Regel sein. Hat nichts mit Ihr und wir zu tun. In der Ausprägung wird es sicher noch Unterschiede geben.

@shadie. Vergiss mal bitte deine Homeserver. Ein Redundanzsystem muss in Sekunden zur Verfügung stehen. Ein Boot eines Servers kann mehrere Minuten beanspruchen (RAIDs ...). Außerdem möchte man nicht im Notfall feststellen, dass aus irgendeinem Grund ein paar Kisten verreckt sind und man die gerade nicht benutzen kann. Stromkosten sind da echt zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Abductee (25. Juni 2015)

@shadie

Domaincontroller, Exchange, RDP-Server, etc...
Alle mit Raid 1 oder 5.

Das einzige was in dem Bereich Energie spart ist die Virtualisierung.


----------



## Thaurial (25. Juni 2015)

L0calHorst schrieb:


> Redundanz ungleich Hochverfügbarkeit. Soll heißen, da muss es keinen LB geben und der Redundanzserver hört tatsächlich nie was vom Client.#



Ich kann nachvollziehen was Du meinst. Das versuchen wir aber allein dahingehend zu vermeiden, dass im Fehlerfall die Redundanzsysteme auch zuverlässig arbeiten bzw. im Normalbetrieb eingebunden sind. 

Am beispiel mx.

mx001.meinserver01-> prio 10
mx002.meinserver02-> prio 10

kann redundant, hochverfügbar und produktiv zugleich sein, oder?

Das geht natürlich auch nicht überall..


----------



## L0calHorst (25. Juni 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Ich kann nachvollziehen was Du meinst. Das versuchen wir aber allein dahingehend zu vermeiden, dass im Fehlerfall die Redundanzsysteme auch zuverlässig arbeiten bzw. im Normalbetrieb eingebunden sind.
> 
> Am beispiel mx.
> 
> ...



Habe  mein Post oben nochmal korrigiert. Meinte eigentlich "Redundanz ungleich Lastenverteilung"

Jetzt trinke ich erst mal einen Kaffee damit sowas nicht wieder passiert


----------



## Thaurial (25. Juni 2015)

L0calHorst schrieb:


> Habe  mein Post oben nochmal korrigiert. Meinte eigentlich "Redundanz ungleich Lastenverteilung"
> 
> Jetzt trinke ich erst mal einen Kaffee damit sowas nicht wieder passiert



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen -


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> ....  kommen Jonathan Koomey und Jon Taylor zu dem Schluss, dass 30% aller Server in den letzten sechs Monaten weder Informationen bereitgestellt noch von Clients zu nutzende Dienste ausgeführt haben.....


Wenn ich sehe, wie oft Rechner bei uns im Büro oft Wochenlang nicht herunter gefahren werden, obwohl die Nutzer im Urlaub sind, dann mögen solche Zahlen stimmig sein. DIe Frage ist, welche Rechenleistung diese 30% der Server umfassen. Es werden alte, kleine Server sein, die man bewußt nciht abschaltet, weil vielleicht doch irgendjemand die Daten unter Umständen benötigt. 

Die erwähnten 30% haben wenig mit der durchschnittlichen Gesamtauslastung um geschätzt 6% zu tun. Das ist doch gut so. Rechnekapazität kostet nichts, teuer ist Arbeitszeit und nichts ist störender als auf Systeme zu warten, die Überlastet sind. Das kann einen in den Wahnsinn treiben, wenn es mal wieder schnell gehen muss.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Juni 2015)

Die Server werden angeschafft, installiert und konfiguriert, dann aufgestellt und laufen. 
Die Verantwortlichen sind beruhigt. Ob die Ahnung haben oder nicht sei erstmal dahin gestellt.
Der "mehr" Energieverbrauch ist doch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und spielt keine Rolle.

Kenne es von meiner alten Firma. Dort liefen auch ein paar Server, welche garnicht benutzt wurden.
Keiner hat darum gekümmert geschweige denn über den etwas größeren Stromverbrauch nachgedacht.


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2015)

Imperat0r schrieb:


> Der "mehr" Energieverbrauch ist doch nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und spielt keine Rolle.


Kommt drauf an. Bei uns sind die Stromkosten im RZ schon ein immenser Faktor.


----------



## Imperat0r (25. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Bei uns sind die Stromkosten im RZ schon ein immenser Faktor.



Im Gesamtpaket gesehen aufjedenfall, da geb ich dir Recht.
Aber das bisschen was mehr durch ein paar Server verbraucht wird macht den Braten auch nicht mehr fett. 
Betrachtet auf ein Unternehmen.


Gibt es genug andere Dinge wo man was einsparen kann.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juni 2015)

ja beim Personal vor allem ...


----------



## JimSim3 (25. Juni 2015)

Hey, seht's positiv. Bei 30% der Server weiß man immerhin was sie machen.... Wenn das auch "nichts" ist. Viel schlimmer sind die Fälle bei dem da seid Jahren nen Server steht und keiner weiß was der macht...


----------



## S754 (25. Juni 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer sind die Fälle bei dem da seid Jahren nen Server steht und keiner weiß was der macht...


Kenn ich nur zu gut


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Juni 2015)

Dafür sind mehr als 2/3 aller Menschen im Wachkoma, das ist viel schlimmer!


----------



## pizzazz (26. Juni 2015)

nachtigall, hat denn noch kein politiker laut "serversteuer" gerufen?


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2015)

pizzazz schrieb:


> nachtigall, hat denn noch kein politiker laut "serversteuer" gerufen?



Nein, weil die momentane Regierung sowieso keine Ahnung von der digitalen Welt hat.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2015)

Wirklich sehr viele Firmen lagern die IT aus, dazu werden dann pauschalverträge verfasst. Das können dann schon individuelle AIO packete sein. Im endeffekt wird ein betrag X vereinbart. Wie dann der externe dienstleister dies umsetzt ist ihm überlassen. Schon öffters eine überdimensionierte IT für einen 3 -4 man Betrieb gesehen, warum entsteht die besagt problematik. Externe IT diesntleister sind keine Wohltäter, man kann den Kunden einiges einredet was er dann in wirklichkeit gar nicht braucht. Somit hat man dann überdimensionierte System.
Es geht aber auch besser, man designed das IT system nach dem wirklichen nutzen, Systemleistung lässt sich im heutigem Web2.0 sehr leicht in ein netzwerk "einfügen"(Datensicherheit mal außen vor // Amzon usw)


----------



## loler24 (16. August 2015)

Und was sagt uns das? Nutzt mehr das Internet!
Ne spass


----------

